# Lebowski - Cinematic



## Holyto (Nov 18, 2010)

*LEBOWSKI* - A polish band founded in 2002, playing a wide spectrum of progressive music.

On the debut album in 2010, listener gets to experience the tunes along the lines of artistic rock, motion pictures music, experimental and improvisation, all in harmonised integrity.
"Cinematic" is music for a non-existent movie. From a theme aspect we can intrepidly consider it as a concept album, dedicated to the 'big figures' of the polish and world cinema.

What comes to the music - the CD is very compact, enriched with dynamic patterns, creating a self-collage. Like a picture of a good director. Lebowski holds listeners in tension, changing the moods, playing according to emotions. Complex and multidimensional compositions, are enabling a surprising and dynamic plot. The entirety is completed with rich instrumental use and the whole ensemble is an interesting arrangement, where the music isn't held from being in some cases asthetic, modest and soft.
Lyrics for the "Cinematic" are original quotes adopted from the classical polish and international movies.

*Album*: Cinematic
*Release date*: October 2010
*Label*: Indie

*Tracklist*:
1. Trip to Doha - 5:40
2. 137 sec. - 7:11
3. Cinematic - 7:41
4. Old British Spy Movie - 5:10
5. Iceland - 7:12
6. Encore - 6:07
7. Aperitif for Breakfast (O.M.R.J) - 6:06
8. Spiritual Machine - 6:54
9. Storyteller (Svensson) - 6:38
10. Human Error - 7:58

*Lebowski*:
Marcin Grzegorczyk - guitars
Marcin Luczaj - synths
Marek Zak - bass
Krzysztof Pakula - drums

*Guest artist*:
Katarzyna Dziubak from Dikanda - vocals, violin

*Trailer*:





*Music Video - Encore (album version)*:





*More info*:
http://www.lebowski.pl
http://www.reverbnation.com/lebowskipl
http://www.myspace.com/worldofcinematic
http://www.facebook.com/lebowskipl
http://www.lastfm.pl/music/Lebowski/Cinematic
http://twitter.com/lebowskipl


----------

